# frozen veg



## deniss77 (Jun 2, 2011)

I wonder what are the real differences between the frozen and fresh veg. what nutrients get lost or destroyed at the frozen ones?


----------



## eric.o (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know if freezing it does not destroy any nutrient's. but  I cook frozen veg to preserve all nutrients to steam


----------



## army001 (Jun 4, 2011)

deniss77 said:


> I wonder what are the real differences between the frozen and fresh veg. what nutrients get lost or destroyed at the frozen ones?



I don't know but I always buy the fresh ones. It is safer!


----------



## tonys12 (Jun 9, 2011)

deniss77 said:


> I wonder what are the real differences between the frozen and fresh veg. what nutrients get lost or destroyed at the frozen ones?



if you think logically frozen vegetables are actually fresher than fresh ones..


----------



## deniss77 (Jun 10, 2011)

tonys12 said:


> if you think logically frozen vegetables are actually fresher than fresh ones..



can you prove this with a common sense explanation?


----------



## tonys12 (Jun 13, 2011)

deniss77 said:


> can you prove this with a common sense explanation?



It's simple.. fresh veg is  picked then placed in boxes, stored, shipped , stored , placed on shelves, stored again , you pick it up and stored  it till you eat it.

Frozen is picked and frozen then follows the above however , since it is frozen it is being preserved all this while until you use it


----------



## cro.an72 (Jun 13, 2011)

tonys12 said:


> if you think logically frozen vegetables are actually fresher than fresh ones..



In my opinion , you're definitely right


----------

